# Shutter/mirror problem 5D MKII



## CHL (Feb 8, 2012)

I have just found a problem with my 5D MKII. It only shows at 1/2000 or shorter shutterspeed. Attached test picture is shot at f/2.5 ISO 100 and 1/6400 (lens 135/2). Mirror or shutter malfunctioning? Get a new camera?

/Claes


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2012)

When you start seeing that black line accross the top of a frame at high shutter speeds, but not low shutter speeds, stop using the camera and send it in for a new shutter before it falls apart or damages the mirror box.


----------



## dstppy (Feb 8, 2012)

Just curious of the age/shutter count when this happened (or can start happening) 

Thanks.


----------



## RuneL (Feb 8, 2012)

dstppy said:


> Just curious of the age/shutter count when this happened (or can start happening)
> 
> Thanks.



The 5D had some problems with this due to a bad glue or something. 

The 5D II MTBF is 150.000, so you could go above or below that.


----------



## CHL (Feb 8, 2012)

dstppy said:


> Just curious of the age/shutter count when this happened (or can start happening)
> 
> Thanks.



Shutter count is just 14000.

/Claes


----------



## CHL (Feb 8, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> When you start seeing that black line accross the top of a frame at high shutter speeds, but not low shutter speeds, stop using the camera and send it in for a new shutter before it falls apart or damages the mirror box.



Thanks - then I will do just that. For this trip I decided to travel light meaning one camera body and two lenses..... 

/Claes


----------



## RuneL (Feb 8, 2012)

CHL said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > When you start seeing that black line accross the top of a frame at high shutter speeds, but not low shutter speeds, stop using the camera and send it in for a new shutter before it falls apart or damages the mirror box.
> ...



Still on warranty? A shutter is expensive :S


----------



## CHL (Feb 8, 2012)

No warranty unfortunately. Any idea how expensive a new shutter would be?

/Claes


----------



## RuneL (Feb 8, 2012)

CHL said:


> No warranty unfortunately. Any idea how expensive a new shutter would be?
> 
> /Claes



I had a 1D II shutter changed a few years back and it was around 800 USD, but that's including all our taxes and stuff, so it might be less :S


----------



## CHL (Feb 8, 2012)

OK - then I know at least a ballpark figure. But I live in Sweden and I can assure you that US taxes are no way even close to ours!


----------



## RuneL (Feb 9, 2012)

CHL said:


> OK - then I know at least a ballpark figure. But I live in Sweden and I can assure you that US taxes are no way even close to ours!



Skit... Jeg er i Danmark. So the prices will probably be quite similar. :S


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 9, 2012)

dstppy said:


> Just curious of the age/shutter count when this happened (or can start happening)
> 
> Thanks.



Anytime. The average shutter lasts for 150K, but there are always ones that fail the first week. Many things can reduce the shutter life, frequent use of very high shutter speeds, high temperatures, shock, humidity, lots of things could possibly affect life of the shutter. I've never had one fail, but it does happen. 

Just get it fixed.


----------



## friedmud (Feb 13, 2012)

CHL said:


> Thanks - then I will do just that. For this trip I decided to travel light meaning one camera body and two lenses.....
> /Claes



Same thing happened to me on a trip to Oregon last fall... truly a bummer when you have beautiful waterfalls and fall foliage staring you in the face and you have nothing to capture it with!

It was the shutter on my XSi... it blew up after spending a day photographing the Oregon shoreline in heavy drizzle (I suspect that it wasn't a coincidence).

I sent it to Canon... and it was only $200 to fix... they got it right back to me and it works great (although I did realize that I was using my XSi in ways it wasn't meant for and bought a 7D). Now I carry both bodies with me all the time ;-)


----------

